# Recurve RDA by Mikevapes and Wotofo



## Ruan0.30 (18/4/18)

Good day all... Is anyone planning on getting this RDA instock soon?? Thank you.






Sent from my very old NOKIA 3510i

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (18/4/18)

I'm also waiting for it


----------



## Ruan0.30 (18/4/18)

Amir said:


> I'm also waiting for it


I see @BumbleBee liked my post saying absolutely nothing so i guess he is getting something in. Hope so. Lol its gonna be 1 sick squonking single coil rda

Sent from my very old NOKIA 3510i

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (18/4/18)

@Ruan0.30 you've started this thread in a place where vendors can't respond, maybe @Stosta can fix this?


----------



## Ruan0.30 (18/4/18)

BumbleBee said:


> @Ruan0.30 you've started this thread in a place where vendors can't respond, maybe @Stosta can fix this?


PM sir.... Haha

Sent from my very old NOKIA 3510i


----------



## Stosta (18/4/18)

BumbleBee said:


> @Ruan0.30 you've started this thread in a place where vendors can't respond, maybe @Stosta can fix this?


Done!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (18/4/18)

3fvape relies date is the 16 may so you are going to have to wait a bid


----------



## BumbleBee (18/4/18)

I will probably get a few of these, I love the look of this RDA and so far there are some very positive reviews as far as airflow, flavour and squonking ability, however, this is probably not the best design for regular dripping.

These look like they will be released sometime in May.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jono90 (21/5/18)

whos got stock of this? looking for a rainbow one


----------



## BumbleBee (21/5/18)

Jono90 said:


> whos got stock of this? looking for a rainbow one


I only have Blue at the moment. 

http://vapeguy.co.za/Clearomizer-Atomisers/RDA-RDT-Drippers-tanks/wotofo-recurve-rda

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## The eCigStore (24/5/18)

Jono90 said:


> whos got stock of this? looking for a rainbow one[/QUOTE
> 
> Hi Jono,
> 
> ...


----------

